# MERRY CHRISTMAS! !!



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

_Merry Christmas to all you WB folks , Dandy bunch you are and great site it is ! 
Hope someday to cross paths ! 



 _

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2015)

Same to you, great to have you here! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## brown down (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## TimR (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all the wbites and theirs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Enjoy the day with family & friends. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all. Just be carful because I have crossed sidecar's path. Just saying

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all wb-ers and their families !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays to one and all. Thanks to all of you here on WB for making it a great place to hang out!


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ditto, ditto.


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. Be safe and enjoy the time with your friends and family.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all on Wood Barter!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all of you. May Santa bring the wood you wished for!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Folks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2015)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS WB!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2015)

I guess this is the official MC thread, so . . . . 


Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night! Wait, that ain't right yet . . . . . and to all have a great Christmas Day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2015)

I consider many people here and the community as a whole my extended family, so Merry Christmas to all y'all as we say down here Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, hope santa brought everyone some woodworking stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rockb (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and thank you Kevin for the beautiful new WB banner.......Love the Nativity scene....

Reactions: Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all WB members and their families.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

